# gelöst: Taste XF86PowerOff lahmlegen

## wuesti

Moin!

Auf der Tastatur des neu installierten gentoo amd64 gibt es die Taste PowerOff.

```

xmodmap -pke | grep Power

keycode 124 = XF86PowerOff NoSymbol XF86PowerOff NoSymbol XF86PowerOff

```

Drücke ich sie, fährt der PC augenblicklich ohne Nachfrage und unerbittlich herunter. In Gnome habe ich schon versucht, unter Einstellungen -> Energiverwaltung den Dialog zum Herunterfahren zu aktivieren. Dieser erscheint nur kurz, bevor der PC herunterfährt.

Auch das Löschen der Belegung mit xmodmap nützt nichts.

Es muss einen übergeordneten Prozess geben, der diese Taste abfragt. Als Tastaturtreibe benutze ich evdev.

Weiß jemand, wo ich noch nachsehen kann?

Vielen Dank

WüstiLast edited by wuesti on Sun Oct 04, 2009 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wuesti

Wenn man die Anfrage abgeschickt hat, fällt einem noch was ein ...

Der acpi-Dämon ist der Schuldige.

In /etc/acpi/default.sh gibt es folgende Zeilen:

```

case "$group" in

   button)

      case "$action" in

         power)

            /sbin/init 0

            ;;

```

Ich habe die Zeile mit /sbin/init 0 einfach auskommentiert. Nun reagiert acpi nicht mehr auf die PowerOff-Taste.

----------

